# 2012 eco 2 years 200k miles



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

:bowing:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Great info right here and congrats on reaching 200k! Now my question is what is your lifetime average? Lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations! hopefully if I keep mine long enough I will make it well past 200K as well.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Great info right here and congrats on reaching 200k! Now my question is what is your lifetime average? Lol


Approximately 49mpg lifetime actual. Also if I had to give an educated estimate of my average speed of the 365 miles I drive everyday 95% being highway I would say approximately 57mph.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice man ! Have you ever been cited for the lack of a rear view Mirror in the 2 plus years of ownership ? Just asking if that is an Idaho thing to absorb the many beautiful scenic expanses !


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> Have you ever been cited for the lack of a rear view Mirror in the 2 plus years of ownership ?


Laws are different from state to state but some only require two rear view mirrors. Thought about removing mine, could get rid of those useless onstar buttons that way. Center rear view is also way to narrow to be very useful. 
Mirror Laws by State (U.S.) - EcoModder


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats! Quite an accomplishment. Chevy needs to recognize you and your car.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe CRUZETALK could create a high mileage badge.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> Maybe CRUZETALK could create a high mileage badge.


Thats a great idea, though I think the OP will be the only one to have one for some time. Might be cool to have a badge for 100K, 200K ect.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Great man. One question: How is the clutch holding up? I never seemed to make it past 90K(Mainly city tho). I saw you changed the clutch fluid or was that also including the clutch? I think I get bored with a car after so long that I get something different after a few years and my driving doesn't really get to high mileage. Except for now with my 2012 Eco. 1 year and I am looking at 24K. Lots of soccer and trying to get my MPG up on the highway or short road trips for fun.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats man. Super jealous of your mpg and car uphold. Not jealous of your 365 mile commute every day =].


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your story of long term reliability. I know I like to see your regular updates of how things are going. Hopefully GM takes notice of this because your car is a great testament to designing, building, and selling the world's best vehicles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's just awesome. Congrats sir.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

That's awesome right there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

what condition were the tires when you ditched them? did you chg them _early _cuz of winter coming on, or were they done done?

what dont you like aboot the washer sprayers? just the looks?

why the _long _filter interval 80k-150k?

orig serp belt went 185k miles? woah


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no fuel filter change?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

......and I always thought that people that drove 365 miles a day did it in.....TRUCKS! Are you going to shoot for a half million? Congrats..big time! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Impressive. I hope mine lasts that long I would be super happy hahaha

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A testimony for timely maintainence.

I look forward to your 300k report.

Well done!
Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

boraz said:


> what condition were the tires when you ditched them? did you chg them _early _cuz of winter coming on, or were they done done?
> what dont you like aboot the washer sprayers? just the looks?
> why the _long _filter interval 80k-150k?
> orig serp belt went 185k miles? woah


I posted about my tires recently in this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...spension/61905-longevity-cruze-eco-tires.html

Yeah I dont like the placement of the washer sprayer squares on the hood why couldnt gm integrate them into the cowl instead of being so noticable. It was the first thing I said when I sat behind the wheel of the cruze for the very first time.

I tend to replace the air filters on an as needed basis. I noticed the most recent version of the cabin air filter included a new charcoal or carbon mesh barrier which I think has increased the quality of the filter and seems to last longer. I plan on replacing both filters again soon.

Serp belt could have easily lasted 200k it was still in great condition. I think whats more impressive is the faulty water pump lasted 185k miles but it was definitely time to replace it was making noise.

The fuel filter is not serviceable for the gas models its integrated into the fuel pump. I would prefer to be able to replace it on a regular basis as part of routine maintenance.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

so you changed out the earlier air filters too early then based on your experience?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Every 6k I replace the oil with exactly 4.2 quarts measured and after 200k miles the engine still doesnt waste a single drop of it. I check twice a week and its always full with no noticable loss. The only exception would be a slow accumulation of oil buildup around the throttlebody which I think is insignificant and normal for the cruze turbo.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

boraz said:


> so you changed out the earlier air filters too early then based on your experience?


Yes I tend to replace parts earlier rather then later according to the suggested intervals listed in the manual.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Every 6k I replace the oil with exactly 4.2 quarts measured and after 200k miles the engine still doesnt waste a single drop of it. I check twice a week and its always full with no noticable loss. The only exception would be a slow accumulation of oil buildup around the throttlebody which I think is insignificant and normal for the cruze turbo.


what oil?
same oil every change?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Patman said:


> Great man. One question: How is the clutch holding up? I never seemed to make it past 90K(Mainly city tho). I saw you changed the clutch fluid or was that also including the clutch? I think I get bored with a car after so long that I get something different after a few years and my driving doesn't really get to high mileage. Except for now with my 2012 Eco. 1 year and I am looking at 24K. Lots of soccer and trying to get my MPG up on the highway or short road trips for fun.


The clutch is still stiff and springy but obviously after 200k miles is showing signs that eventually it will need to be replaced. For example occasionally accelerating from a stop on an incline requires a bit more control otherwise it will want to jerk and slip a little. This is normal and easily prevented with a little more throttle. Overal I tend to accelerate at a slow and steady pace which doesnt put much stress on the clutch or transmission and I think in addition to the mostly highway miles is one of the reaons for the long lasting durability of the current clutch.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

boraz said:


> what oil?
> same oil every change?


I use the same oil everytime Mobil1 EP. It meets the dexos requirements and its cost effective.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

brian v said:


> That's Nice man ! Have you ever been cited for the lack of a rear view Mirror in the 2 plus years of ownership ? Just asking if that is an Idaho thing to absorb the many beautiful scenic expanses !


Never have I been cited its not required as long as im able to see 200ft behind using the side mirrors. I dont think people including the state police notice its even missing. I removed it for a couple reasons. Im 6'2 and to be honest it obstructed quite a bit of my view out of the passengers side of the window after removing it I was able to take in the full view. I also removed it because I do alot of night driving and I didnt want headlight glare from those jackass drivers that use ultra bright lights that dont know how to aim a headlight. And well I didnt want to be one of those creeps you see staring back at you from a stoplight haha.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats on 200K BlueTopaz! And Im glad my 14 has an auto dimming rear view standard on my Eco, now. Both of my other Cruzes didn't have this, much nicer.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow! Nice write-up and congrats on that milestone. I can't imagine 200,000 in 2 years.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome!! Congrats and great review!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Never have I been cited its not required as long as im able to see 200ft behind using the side mirrors. I dont think people including the state police notice its even missing. I removed it for a couple reasons. Im 6'2 and to be honest it obstructed quite a bit of my view out of the passengers side of the window after removing it I was able to take in the full view. I also removed it because I do alot of night driving and I didnt want headlight glare from those jackass drivers that use ultra bright lights that dont know how to aim a headlight. And well I didnt want to be one of those creeps you see staring back at you from a stoplight haha.


That's Nice ! I am 6.2 also and have thought about disassembling the Dang thing also
Easier than turning the thing up all of the way because of the too bright headlights behind me . Maybe I ll feel better after ripping the mirror off NOW .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Thats a great idea, though I think the OP will be the only one to have one for some time. Might be cool to have a badge for 100K, 200K ect.


Chevy should give out badges like these.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Would be Nice ! we would just plaster Dip it Black to go along with our blacked out bowties .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh just remembered that CruzeEcoBlueTopaz , Whited out his bowties White ........ That's Nice !


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow 365 miles a day quite impressive.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulations on turning 200,000 miles. Awesome personal tag "IMBROKE". 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I love that you showed us your repair and maint. details. Great guide for the rest of us.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Every 6k I replace the oil with exactly 4.2 quarts measured and after 200k miles the engine still doesnt waste a single drop of it. I check twice a week and its always full with no noticable loss. The only exception would be a slow accumulation of oil buildup around the throttlebody which I think is insignificant and normal for the cruze turbo.


WOW, sounds like you change your oil about every third week! Using M1 that's got to be expensive....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


>


Did anyone besides me notice the 58.3 MPG after 359 miles on this tank? Awesome!


----------

